
Microsoft spins Android malware into Windows Phone giveaway - rbanffy
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222631/Microsoft_spins_Android_malware_into_Windows_Phone_giveaway?taxonomyId=77
======
cleaver
My first thought was typical Microsoft FUD, but at least they're not alone.
Apple has used the virus card often enough. (<http://www.apple.com/why-mac/>)

